# Best diesel modifications. (Astra H 1.9)



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

Any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Remap, is all you really need on a diesel of that size


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah will be getting one in the future just wondering what else could benefit it, although bit worried about how much stress it will put on the car, gearbox etc.



BoomTime said:


> Remap, is all you really need on a diesel of that size


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decat/remove DPF can release some power on a lot of diesel engines but not all engines like this, can cause overspooling of the turbo and reduce its life. Probs best looking on the Vauxhall forums for tuning specific to your engine but remap is best power per £ gains you will get.

Inproving handling and brakes is always a good shout too, able to corner faster and slow down quicker when needed


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

As above, a remap will gain a reasonable amount of poke and possibly a smidge of economy,

Not many Astras have DPFs (just autos and 150 cabs I think) but if you have a DPF that can be worth removing along with EGR, you can have the functions deleted from the ecu while its being 'mapped.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Larger turbo

Thicker head gasket

Map it

Lighter flywheel

Domed pistons

Lightened and balanced crank

Blue print the engine

Or swap it out for the c25xe or x25xe. Or even the c20let engine


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

cas said:


> Larger turbo
> 
> Thicker head gasket
> 
> ...


I hope this is tongue in cheek its a 1.9 diesel astra


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I hope this is tongue in cheek its a 1.9 diesel astra


What N/A


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

cas said:


> What N/A


I don't know what you mean sorry


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

cas said:


> What N/A


If it is then a remap will be as good as an ashtray on a motorbike


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't know what you mean sorry


Non turbo basically lol


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

A remap is probably the most noticeable cheapest performance mod out there. If you have it done properly it wont stress the engine, gearbox, clutch etc as the remap will be set within the limits of the original parts. As mentioned above have a look at a Vauxhall forum it will be filled with helpful car nuts who will recommend good and genuine tuners.

It does become a slippery expensive slope thou when you start tuning.  Always in search of more power.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Cheap remap FTW.


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

Can you still buy a N/A diesel??? If so you would get out accelerated by a combine harvester.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Best mod you can do is go onto www.autotrader.co.uk and buy a car that has decent performance as standard.

Honestly dont waste your money trying to tune a non-turbo diesel Astra


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikeyjae said:


> A remap is probably the most noticeable cheapest performance mod out there. If you have it done properly it wont stress the engine, gearbox, clutch etc as the remap will be set within the limits of the original parts. As mentioned above have a look at a Vauxhall forum it will be filled with helpful car nuts who will recommend good and genuine tuners.
> 
> It does become a slippery expensive slope thou when you start tuning.  Always in search of more power.


Hahahahahaha - M32 gear box (if it's a 6-speed)? Can't cope with the stardard torque. Google M32 gearbox problems and see what comes back.

I owned a '06 cdti 150. Worst car I have ever, ever had. Trust me, just sell it before it starts costing you money. Swirl flaps, alternator, gearbox, EGR valve. All ****.

Does the gear stick move when you press down hard on the throttle in 1st, 3rd or 5th gears?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> As above, a remap will gain a reasonable amount of poke and possibly a smidge of economy,
> 
> Not many Astras have DPFs (just autos and 150 cabs I think) but if you have a DPF that can be worth removing along with EGR, you can have the functions deleted from the ecu while its being 'mapped.


old mans having this done on this 300c either tomorrow or next week. Already got the codes to remap once the filter is gutted.

ive had my 300c chipped and it shifts, but I think gutting the DPF and remap with up it more so.

if your removing your DPF you need to doing before Fed 2014, new government laws coming in next month which means if your DPF isn't there you automatically fail your MOT.......but, without opening your filter whos to know its been gutted? There isn't. If theres a welded patch on your box then say it had a hole it in. Easy.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Hahahahahaha - M32 gear box (if it's a 6-speed)? Can't cope with the stardard torque. Google M32 gearbox problems and see what comes back.
> 
> I owned a '06 cdti 150. Worst car I have ever, ever had. Trust me, just sell it before it starts costing you money. Swirl flaps, alternator, gearbox, EGR valve. All ****.
> 
> Does the gear stick move when you press down hard on the throttle in 1st, 3rd or 5th gears?


Got a 08zafira sti cdti 150, 6 speed box seems noisy sometimes,also I've noticed the gear stick moving? Don't tell me is facked???


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

bossdog said:


> Got a 08zafira sti cdti 150, 6 speed box seems noisy sometimes,also I've noticed the gear stick moving? Don't tell me is facked???


On it's way out bud.

Do a google for m32 gearbox symptoms or 1.9 cdti gearbox problems.

£1900 for a new box, £900 to get it re-conditioned before it goes pop.

Was the reason I eventually sold mine.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> On it's way out bud.
> 
> Do a google for m32 gearbox symptoms or 1.9 cdti gearbox problems.
> 
> ...


Thought as much lol,it's still under warranty but put money on it the gearbox isn't included. :cursing:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> if your removing your DPF you need to doing before Fed 2014, new government laws coming in next month which means if your DPF isn't there you automatically fail your MOT.......but, without opening your filter whos to know its been gutted? There isn't. If theres a welded patch on your box then say it had a hole it in. Easy.


 I thought this only applied to spark ignition engines ie petrol, I take it they are being amended again to include compression ignition too?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RS86 said:


> I thought this only applied to spark ignition engines ie petrol, I take it they are being amended again to include compression ignition too?


https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-rules-for-mot-to-test-for-diesel-particulate-filter


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-rules-for-mot-to-test-for-diesel-particulate-filter


 Suspected this was on the horizon after the last MOT rule changes.

I have an 05 2l HDI so I don't even have a DPF anyway, wonder what will happen if I put it in for an mot with no cat  (not that I will)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Suspected this was on the horizon after the last MOT rule changes.
> 
> I have an 05 2l HDI so I don't even have a DPF anyway, wonder what will happen if I put it in for an mot with no cat  (not that I will)


Will pass - diesels do not need a cat to pass the MOT

http://www.longlife.co.uk/blog/index.php/2012/04/removing-catalytic-converters-from-a-diesel-car-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Will pass - diesels do not need a cat to pass the MOT
> 
> http://www.longlife.co.uk/blog/index.php/2012/04/removing-catalytic-converters-from-a-diesel-car-what-you-need-to-know/


 I know this but as @Clubber Lang link showed the amended MOT rules will require a DPF where fitted as standard so curious if this will extend to diesel cats when the new rules come in as of Feb


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Highly doubt it as a CAT and a DPF are two completely different devices.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Highly doubt it as a CAT and a DPF are two completely different devices.


 Yeah read through the link now and it only applies to DPFs. Had my car been 6 months older it would have had a DPF instead of a cat. Not gonna decat mine anyway, mulled it over and decided not to p!ss about with my car too much as its running fine, spent enough time ruining cars already


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

Mikeyjae said:


> Can you still buy a N/A diesel??? If so you would get out accelerated by a combine harvester.


It's a 1.9 CDTI SRI so it has a turbo.


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Hahahahahaha - M32 gear box (if it's a 6-speed)? Can't cope with the stardard torque. Google M32 gearbox problems and see what comes back.
> 
> I owned a '06 cdti 150. Worst car I have ever, ever had. Trust me, just sell it before it starts costing you money. Swirl flaps, alternator, gearbox, EGR valve. All ****.
> 
> Does the gear stick move when you press down hard on the throttle in 1st, 3rd or 5th gears?


The gearstick only moves in 1st when lifting clutch up and 5th when taking foot of the accelerator. I was told it's normal for this astra and not to worry about it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom24 said:


> The gearstick only moves in 1st when lifting clutch up and 5th when taking foot of the accelerator. I was told it's normal for this astra and not to worry about it.


Told by who? The guy that sold you the car?

https://www.diagnostics.org.uk/2010/01/m32-6-speed-manual-transmission-1-9-cdti-vxr/

But catch it early and there are plenty of places that will refurb the geabrox for you

http://www.all-carsonline.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4611

Prices vary a lot so it's best to shop around and get quotes.


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Told by who? The guy that sold you the car?
> 
> https://www.diagnostics.org.uk/2010/01/m32-6-speed-manual-transmission-1-9-cdti-vxr/
> 
> ...


The garage.

The car's still under warranty from the garage I bought it from, will they pay for the refurb or will they only pay out when its completely gone?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom24 said:


> The garage.
> 
> The car's still under warranty from the garage I bought it from, will they pay for the refurb or will they only pay out when its completely gone?


They won't pay for a refurb. You'll be lucky to get it replaced TBH even if it does go pop. Sell it on.

It's not a silver 5 door. Reg WP06 VUF?

That was my old one :

Please, dear god, tell me it isn't.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Modifying a 1.9 Astra diesel. Ffs lol.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

when did you buy the car ? if it was from a garage i would be demanding a refund if its within 28 days


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> They won't pay for a refurb. You'll be lucky to get it replaced TBH even if it does go pop. Sell it on.
> 
> It's not a silver 5 door. Reg WP06 VUF?
> 
> ...


Seriously why not?!

No haha!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tom24 said:


> Seriously why not?!
> 
> No haha!


if its a very recent transaction id demand a refund and say its been missold


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

gycraig said:


> if its a very recent transaction id demand a refund and say its been missold


But the gear stick started moving 2 weeks after purchase, would I still be able to? I'm just getting wound up about it now, I'll be ****ed off if they don't sort something out, going back there saturday.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Generally have 4 weeks to reject the goods if there not of a suitable quality / as described.

The fact it's gonna need 700 quid of work so soon after buying means it's not fit for purpose


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Modifying a 1.9 Astra diesel. Ffs lol.


Writing a pointless comment on a post. Ffs lol.


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Generally have 4 weeks to reject the goods if there not of a suitable quality / as described.
> 
> The fact it's gonna need 700 quid of work so soon after buying means it's not fit for purpose


I'll let you know what happens, had enough already


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tom24 said:


> Writing a pointless comment on a post. Ffs lol.


Lol. The point of the post was to express my disbelief that people still modify cars like this lol. It's slow, it's gonna be slow with any realistic modifications. If you want something quick, buy something quick.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

If it's a 150bhp it'll be up to about 180bhp with a re-map and pushing well over 300lbs/ft of torque. 0-60 I about 7.5 secs and about 140mph, not that slow tbh. Especially for a oil burner.

On the other hand, if it's not a 150bhp don't bother (op).


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

If it's a 150bhp it'll be up to about 180bhp with a re-map and pushing well over 300lbs/ft of torque. 0-60 I about 7.5 secs and about 140mph, not that slow tbh. Especially for a oil burner.

On the other hand, if it's not a 150bhp don't bother (op).


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Modifying a 1.9 Astra diesel. Ffs lol.


theres only one mod and that is change engine.

WTF are people thinkin trying to tune diesel engines, crazy! :lol:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had the 2.2dti Vectra standard output 123bhp

Fitted new de-catted Powerflow exhaust (cheaper than replacing the standard mid section and cat that failed) Had a piggy back on the ecu, new Garett turbo that was slightly bigger cotton filter and mine was around 175bhp. Went well sounded good and still got 40mpg.

I have had a lot of modified cars (Mr2 turbo, Nissan 300zx, M3, Astra GTE, RS turbo) and diesels can be modified with good results. My X3 has been remapped and putting out 225bhp and goes very well for a car that size. You can use hybrid turbos's bigger injectors, intercoolers pretty much everything you can use to tune a petrol you can get for the derv variant. You'll also get masses of torque as well

A lot of people feel diesels are not performance cars....erm Jaguar, BMW, Audi, VW diesel range all have some awesome diesel cars with good performance.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Why does anyone but vauxhalls? I just don't get it. Then to modify a DIESEL???

Talk about polishing a turd


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

megatron said:


> Why does anyone but vauxhalls? I just don't get it. Then to modify a DIESEL???
> 
> Talk about polishing a turd


more money than sence!

can be the only reason


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

megatron said:


> Why does anyone but vauxhalls? I just don't get it. Then to modify a DIESEL???
> 
> Talk about polishing a turd


0% interest, 100k mile guarantee, reasonable prices, but to ask that is like saying who buys a Ford, a BMW, a Merc and on and on

Why modify a petrol? Same reason as a diesel. Better performance fuel economy because the cars are set up for the "average general market"


----------

